# mise à jour tomtom impossible dasn Iphone 3GS



## irma.pascal (10 Septembre 2012)

bonjour, je n'arrive pas à faire la mise à jour de l'appli tomtom 1.11 avec mon iphone 3GS, il m'indique que je n'ai pas assez de place alors que je dispose de plus de 3Giga disponibles, quelqu'un a-t-il une solution?merci d'avance


----------



## chrispff (10 Septembre 2012)

iPhone Jailbreaké?


----------

